# Single Hook Replacements for Treble Hooks



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

I do it all the time, especially any lure to be used on my paddle-craft. I've tried many different type and size single hooks as well. Here is a link to a lengthy post about this subject.


----------



## brianBFD (Oct 25, 2017)

Just wondering how much of a change in action those make on the Mirrodines? Not that they have a lot to start with.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Ive not noticed much if any change in action on the lures ive swapped hooks on. They are much easier to handle with a net, crazy fish , etc


----------



## Icroc (Feb 23, 2013)

They don't pick up quite as much grass either!


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

I went out an bought a small digital scale, and had a digital caliper.. started doing an un-official weight and measure (rather unscientific) and made a chart for the hooks and lures that I've done the swap or purchased the hooks... the chart is somewhere on this board and that post I linked to above if anyone is interested.

I don't notice much or any difference in the action or the hook-up ratio using lures with swapped hooks, but I do try to match the weight as close as possible. You actually get about double the throat gap in a single hook than in a single rung of a trebble. 
As stated above you also catch much less floating grass.

The safety issue is the main reason, I get far less hooks in my hands or legs from flipping flopping fish while handling them.


----------



## TravHale (May 17, 2019)

Curious if after a year of using these if you're still happy with the switch. My experience was not positive .. other than less fowling of the hooks.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I switched a couple of topwaters to singles and I'm having a lot of trouble getting hookups. I may just go back to trebles, as much as I hate to.


----------



## Indy (Aug 21, 2015)

I have tried single hooks. I didn’t like the hookup ratio. I do bend the barbs down on all of my lures. Better for the fish and myself.


----------



## Skram (Feb 8, 2019)

I have switched quite a few lures. I haven't noticed a huge difference. Maybe a few less hookups on the strike but I never lose the fish mid fight like with trebles sometimes.


----------



## Aarongill737 (May 27, 2019)

I’ve only played w/ swapping hooks out a little so far and I’ve noticed the smaller the lure, the more difficult it is for me to get an ideal hook. Especially on lipped/shorter baits (hook length is my issue hear). There’s also the issue of sink rates/balance for sinking/suspending plugs to account for. I’ve accidentally converted some suspending catch 2000s to floaters/slow-risers by using too light of hooks/split rings (possibly a positive?) My front hooks catch my line mostly when I’m using a lighter leader or the front hook attachment point is far up on the lure, especially w/ triple hook lures so I try to go w/ a stiffer leader when I can remember. I’ve also noticed some larger forward hooks on my spook jrs swinging up and perfectly catching on the top of the plug so I bumped down a size in those situations. And to complicate all this are the different manufacturers and differences in the lures themselves. I’m using like 3-4 different hook manufacturers in a number of sizes. I started all of this based on hooks in nets, irritation/impatience, and me being, usually, out of a kayak/wading w/o a net.
I found a ton of threads/articles about this stuff in the texaskayakfisherman boards and old Mike McBride articles in the TSFmag archive.
These photos/lists are of the Roy’s Bait and Tackle (CC, Tx) list, an old list from a guide in that area, and a picture out of the McBride archive that illustrates the single hooks on top waters for nasty/floating grass conditions. I didn’t produce this stuff, just been using it to guide my venture into messing with these hooks.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I make my own spoons. uses a #4 treble. I have tried using several different single hooks and the action changes for the worse and the hit to hook up ratio goes down.


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Jul 16, 2017)

In-line circle hooks worked poorly for me, lost too many fish.
Went back to trebles, now catching again......ICM


----------



## Salty Dawg (Mar 10, 2020)

I've had an increase in sold hook sets on Tarpon on the lures that I've changed over to a single inline circle hook. I add the front split ring to the one on the back so the hook is always in an upright position. Almost all hook-ups are in the center of the top of their mouth. Makes for a much easier and safer release.












.


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Jul 16, 2017)

Check out Flats Class front hook for Tarpon video....





Trying it out on a Catch 2000 & Catch 5 for our summer Tarpon....ICM


----------

